# Acoustic Preamp/DI Suggestions Wanted



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd like to know what some of my other options might be before going out and buying an LR Baggs Para DI. Suggest away!

I play a Larrivee L-02 with a Baggs M1A in it and have owned a Para DI in the past, which was ok, but I have not tried it with the M1A. I'm thinking of picking one up again but would also like to try something new.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be watching this one...

The Para DI seems to be the gold standard and there aren't many on the used market (and even fewer at used prices), so that would indicate to me that they are worth keeping. I've been looking for a used one without any luck, so I'm looking at other options too, including buying a new one.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought a Zoom A3 , I quite like it. Lots of effects, and a boost switch.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Para DI is solid. Had one in the past and loved it. 

I'm currently using the Sansamp Paracoustic and that's pretty nice too


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm back to wondering how I should cause myself grief and have it cost me money.

Recently switched acoustics and in the process got talking about preamp/DI options again. Since leaving this thread alone I purchased and have been playing with a Baggs Para DI but went through a bunch of pickups, all soundhole style, and wasn't happy with any of them. It is probably the operator in this case and not the hardware. I purchased a K&K Pure Mini pickup but had the opportunity to switch acoustics before having a chance to install it and test it out. The new guitar came with an undersaddle, Baggs Element, already installed so I'm going to give it a fair try but always wondering where the grass is greener. My questions would be, is anyone using any Fishman products? Spectrum, Platinum, etc. with the Element or K&K? Anyone using the K&K with the Para DI?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I'm back to wondering how I should cause myself grief and have it cost me money.
> 
> Recently switched acoustics and in the process got talking about preamp/DI options again. Since leaving this thread alone I purchased and have been playing with a Baggs Para DI but went through a bunch of pickups, all soundhole style, and wasn't happy with any of them. It is probably the operator in this case and not the hardware. I purchased a K&K Pure Mini pickup but had the opportunity to switch acoustics before having a chance to install it and test it out. The new guitar came with an undersaddle, Baggs Element, already installed so I'm going to give it a fair try but always wondering where the grass is greener. My questions would be, is anyone using any Fishman products? Spectrum, Platinum, etc. with the Element or K&K? Anyone using the K&K with the Para DI?


I use an older Fishman Pro EQ II that I purchased for use with my Yamaki when I first installed an undersaddle. My Gibson J185 has an Element with built-in pre but I still use the Fishman external pre as I like what it does to the tone as well as the EQ options.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm using Pure Minis in my Larrivee dread, but I use a Radial PZ-Pre. It's a beast - pricey, but well worth it (especially if you run more than one guitar or a guitar and another instrument).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I came across the Radial at L&M one day, considered it but thought that it was beyond what I needed. 

Can you tell me how you like the Pure Mini? Have you played with undersaddle piezo pickups? Comparison thoughts?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I've played many different pickup setups, Vadime, but to be honest the Pure Minis are pretty much my favorite - they have a true tone to them that I haven't gotten from any other under-saddle pickups.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going to try out the Element for a few more weeks and swap in the Pure Mini to compare. Since it's already sitting here and since I won't be satisfied until I hear it for myself.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Red-Eye that I like. Real simple, just tone and boost.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

The LR Baggs Para DI is sonically excellent, but may not be intuitive for some guitarists. The LR Baggs Venue is excellent, and has a tuner and solo boost switch as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My friend has a Fishman Aura for his piezo guitars, and it sounds incredible. I'd check that out


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you are going to use the K&K PWM as the pickup I would suggest you go with the K&K XLR Preamp. It has an optimized input impedance for the PWM (lower than the PARA DI) and has well thought out eq and gain controls.

Aside from a Pendulum SPS-1 (at 10 times the price) I haven't heard a better, simple preamp option for the K&K.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been back on the Para DI for 6 or 7 months now and it's working out fairly well. It's something I've had in the past so in a way the familiarity is comforting. I also find it useful, especially in the EQ section, just last night practise was without a full-time sound man and it was easy to set the board flat and tweak the DI on my end, took all of 30 seconds to set up. I think the EQ option is a must for me with a DI. I looked at the Fishman stuff but it didn't sell me in the end, the Redeye has been on my radar for years but the opportunity and drive to acquire one hasn't been. I have a friend with the Venue and even though his tone is great, he runs a Pure Mini and the Venue, I feel like I have something very similar in the Para setup. The size really turns me off as well, that thing is large. 

The pickup dilemma is still going strong and I think I'm about to switch them out. The Element is ok but I'd love to hear the Pure. I play this weekend again so I'd rather not mess with installation at the moment, next week I have no gigs so it'll be a perfect time to tear down the old and try the new. I'll have to see about trying the K&K XLR, it would be nice to compare. 

Does anyone know what I should be using to shim the saddle after removing the Element pickup? Or should I just leave it in and install the Pure? Thoughts?


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

LR Baggs Para DI -If you play an acoustic guitar with a pick-up, don't leave home without it!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you're still on a pickup hunt you should try a Schatten Design HFN. I have the artist plus 2. It is made so you can easily add a second source and have a vol wheel for each. Initially I had my passive Baggs M1 as the 2nd source, but the HFN sounds so good (like good close mic sounding) with no feedback ever that I run it without the magnetic pickup now. I use eq on the board/mixer sometimes, but often it stays flat. Plus, Schatten is a Canadian company.


----------

